# Thinking of selling my Timmy and OCD for a Kingsley Jester, thoughts?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Title speaks for itself, just wondering if anyone has tried the Jester?

http://www.kingsleyamplifiers.com/jester/jester.html


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, I have just received mine. Great piece of gear. I AM selling my OCD v.1 and a number of other overdrive pedals and eventually may sell my BMF Fat Bastard boost also. The Jester is that good...especially with a strat!


----------

